# Changes in the PA UCC Sections 401, 403



## jar546 (Jan 9, 2010)

As a reminder, a lot of changes were incorporated into the BCO manual, specifically 401 & 401 of the PA-UCC.  Please update your manual.  A list of changes can be found here:

http://www.pabulletin.com/secure/data/vol39/39-52/2367.html

A complete list of regulations and statues can be found here:

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/uniform_construction_code/10524/ucc_regulations_and_statutes/553804

The bottom of the page listed above has a link to Act 45 with all ammendments:

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=552999&mode=2


----------



## RJJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Changes in the PA UCC Sections 401, 403

Thanks Jeff! Now I need to go to staples and buy paper and ink so I can have the updates.

Another tree will bite the dust.


----------

